# english schools near marbella



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

I am moving over to marbella at the end of march but am worried about putting my children in state school.
I would love to put them in international school but believe it would cost too much.
I have 3 boys (8yrld twins ,one has a statement ,he is probably a couple of years behind his age)and an 11yrld,so i expect to put all 3 in international school would be expensive.
Any advise would help.
Graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We use a school called "Sunlands" international school in Cartama, not sure how near to marbella it is, its about 30 minutes drive from where we live in Pinos De Alhaurins. 

Its about a third of the price of a private UK school and I believe they have a discount scheme for more than one child.


Had our children been younger, I would have definately gone for the state option, in fact my 10yo daughter would have been fine, but my 13yo son was/is quite a sensitive kid, he didnt want to leave the UK (and turning into a bit of a"kevin"!!!) so, at his age (and mood!) I didnt want to put too much pressure on him.


Maybe "google" Sunlands and others to see what you can expect. I've heard that Spanish state schools are good though, and have their fair share of British kids in this area. In fact I think if they have a certain quota of british kids they employ british/bilingual teacher assistants.

Jo


----------

